# Alloy wheels, no thanks



## tarba (Jan 3, 2014)

And there is a reason for this.

A motorhome is a vehicle that by nature is stood a lot of the time and alloy wheels leave the brake pads and discs exposed to the elements in a way a good set of wheel trims don't.

What a pleasure to drive off after a couple of months stood in all types of elements and not have any grating or brakes stuck on after having had a quick glance prior and seen no evidence of brake disc rust or weathering.



Love my wheel trims.


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hello.
I am sure that along with checking your disc's with the trims off,you also check your wheel nuts. However,once fitted a few people will never think of checking the wheel nuts on a regular basis.
Hopefully they will read your post,then mine,and maybe there will be one less wheel overtaking a m/home,seconds before it drops at one corner,and a grating noise ensues.
hulltramper


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Damp and rust will get to discs irrespective of the type of wheels fitted.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The thing with alloys that you need to be aware of, is that they can and do fuse to the hub. I carry a lump hammer, so that I might just stand a chance to knock them loose!
Incidentally, I also carry a torque wrench and used it last week :lol: 
I checked the torque, after my van went in for service and although the wheels were not removed, the fitter did re torgue to a different setting, due to an update!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

tarba said:


> And there is a reason for this.
> 
> A motorhome is a vehicle that by nature is stood a lot of the time and alloy wheels leave the brake pads and discs exposed to the elements in a way a good set of wheel trims don't.
> 
> ...


Nope that does not add up to me.

The only damp that gets to you brakes, regardless of wheel type, is moisture in the surrounding atmosphere and having plenty of ventilation is the only way to prevent condensation etc.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Alloys are good for your payload though,probably half the weight of steel wheels so you can carry more wine back from France 
Or in barryd's case more cheese


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't think having steel wheels and trims makes the slightest bit of difference, water and rain in particular will get through trims just as easily, and being airborne it will blow all round the wheels and underneath.

I'd say it is more down to the disc material and what the vehicle is standing over that makes the difference. Grass or soil will cause more rust than over concrete.

Alloys aren't always lighter, our Discovery alloys are heavier than the equivalent steel wheels as they are thicker to give the wheel and spokes the strength required.

Peter


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The cheese isn't the problem Tyreman its the beer!


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

If your van is standing for any length of time do not use the handbrake.
No chance then of binding or sticking brakes, irrespective of wheel type.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

I was thinking of fitting alloys on my van when I change the tyres later this year.
However I'm thinking twice given that I've just knackered a tyre and alloy wheel on my fiesta ridding over a pot hole in a major trunk road last wednesday. The wheel had done 15k and the tyre was due for replacement altogether its cost £270.
Think I'll stay with the steel wheels on the mobby.


----------



## KARTMAN (Feb 3, 2008)

Grath said:


> The thing with alloys that you need to be aware of, is that they can and do fuse to the hub. I carry a lump hammer, so that I might just stand a chance to knock them loose!
> Incidentally, I also carry a torque wrench and used it last week :lol:
> I checked the torque, after my van went in for service and although the wheels were not removed, the fitter did re torgue to a different setting, due to an update!


A smear of coppa grease on the hub facings will stop them sticking/ fusing.
As for removing a stuck on wheel, I never use a hammer or mallet on an alloy wheel , in the workshop a 4ft length of 4x4 oak timber used as a battering ram from behind soon has them off with no damage.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

KARTMAN said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > The thing with alloys that you need to be aware of, is that they can and do fuse to the hub. I carry a lump hammer, so that I might just stand a chance to knock them loose!
> ...


Yes, agree about the copper slip, but can't really carry a 4 feet length of timber  I do have timber, to place between the wheel and the hammer :lol:


----------



## KARTMAN (Feb 3, 2008)

Grath said:


> KARTMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Grath said:
> ...


Thats why I mentioned the workshop  plus if coppa slipped it won`t be needed any way, prevention and cure and all that  
If need be though I can carry the requisite length in the rear locker of our motor.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I suppose, I could carry the timber in my full width garage, but do I really want to? err No :lol: 
I really should get round to removing the wheels and copper slipping  
I just know  , they will be stuck


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

tarba said:


> And there is a reason for this.
> 
> A motorhome is a vehicle that by nature is stood a lot of the time and alloy wheels leave the brake pads and discs exposed to the elements in a way a good set of wheel trims don't.
> 
> ...


The solution is simple, use your van more often and stop posting tosh on forums


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We use Copaslip on the spigot of our Discovery wheels, as recommended in the user handbook (not specifically Copaslip, just an anti-seize compound)

Peter


----------



## tarba (Jan 3, 2014)

Fatalhud said:


> The solution is simple, use your van more often and stop posting tosh on forums


Some of us are young successful and own a van we don't have the luxury of being able to use 24/7 like the pensioners whose pension we are contributing to and are able to.

:lol:

You sound a very nice man - sit in corners alone often do you

:wink: :wink:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

tarba said:


> like the pensioners whose pension we are contributing to


I think that you would be advised to reconsider that statement, most pensioners worked long and hard for their retirement and contributed towards their pension and healthcare, it didn't come for free or from the kindness of the likes of yourself.

You may well contribute something out of your NI payments, but it is pretty minimal compared with the other costs involved. Pensioners also pay full income tax on earnings the same as anyone else if they are fortunate enough to have income over the threshold, their only concession is that they do not pay NI after retirement.

You look like yet another 5-post troll.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

To remove a stuck alloy rim, back off the nuts a 1/4 to 1/2 turn and move the van, a couple of feet should be enough, and you won't do any damage, and no need to carry a forest with you 

Not using the handbrake is a good idea, but this then (if on a steep slope) puts a strain on the clutch components mainly the disc and pressure plate, but also the flywheel (if dual mass), better to chock the wheels if possible and let the van roll onto them.

Our drive has a slope on it, but I park right up to a side wall, so I turn the wheels to full lock so they are hitting the wall, so far no stuck brakes and I assume no clutch strain


----------



## acctutor (Oct 3, 2009)

*Split infinitive*

Tarba,

Excuse the pedantic in me, you may be young and successful, however, you should be aware that you do not end sentences with to.

Perhaps, a more grammatical sentence would be:

like the pensioners to whose pension we are contributing?????

Your grammar is something, up with which I am not prepared to put!!!

Bill & Patsy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Split infinitive*



acctutor said:


> Tarba,
> 
> Excuse the pedantic in me, you may be young and successful, however, you should be aware that you do not end sentences with to.
> 
> ...


Grip, get one, are you going to.

Oh look a sentence ending in to.

Oh no another one.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Perhaps the original topic might be nice to get back to


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We have a sloping front as well, although not hugely so, but we chock the trailer wheels and leave the handbrake off. There are usually chocks on all six wheels.

Peter


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Always I leave my handbrake on irrespective of the motorhome used and not had a problem. My drive slopes so much that no amount of chocks would prevent it sliding into my garage. That's already happened with my car so I won't repeat that experience.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I also leave the handbrake off. The M/H is parked on a gently sloping stone gravel, with chocks either side of two wheels.
Done this for 10 years without problems. 

Oh, I also have alloys, only because they were part of the standard equipment.
I certainly would not pay extra, it's not a racing car :lol: 
And I can see the rust forming on the discs


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Same as grath, ours was parked on a steep slope though with chocks and the handbrake off.

I also used wheel covers which seemed to protect, never had a problem.

It was a daft response by the way to say use your MH more and stop posting stupid things on forums, there has been a lot worse questions asked than that, irrespective of whether he is a 5 post troll. Really going to encourage him to join isn't it.

Paul.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon folks,


I once had stuck on wheel, I even went on the bumpiest road I could find, slackened off the wheel nuts and went over all the potholes but it still did,nt come off, even a sledge hammer would,nr shift it, I eventually used astill saw and cur through the tyre and steel wheel.


norm


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Alloys can be a right pain.
I was with friends when his Granada Ghia got a flat on the M3.
We absolutely knackered ourselves trying to free off the alloy wheel.
In the end he tore down some motorway fencing and used one post pointed at the back of the wheel and hit it with another post.

Ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Mike48 said:


> Damp and rust will get to discs irrespective of the type of wheels fitted.


Yes, I agree.

Nightmare to free off a stick handbrake that had not even been applied (I chock the van).

TM


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi.
Next time a herd of Bison,NO !!! NOT !! Pudding bison, leap out at you while you are on the motorway travelling at Mega Warp speed,there is the man to claim from
Raynipper :lol: :lol: :lol: .
hulltramper.
PS. What services was it,and is the wood still there,as we have a wood burner :lol: :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

hulltramper said:


> Hi.
> Next time a herd of Bison,NO !!! NOT !! Pudding bison, leap out at you while you are on the motorway travelling at Mega Warp speed,there is the man to claim from
> Raynipper :lol: :lol: :lol: .
> hulltramper.
> PS. What services was it,and is the wood still there,as we have a wood burner :lol: :lol:


Long time ago heading southbound for a ferry.

I unloded a load of logs off an old trailer that was bending near Hampton Court. Came back a week later and all gone.!!!
Can't leave anything not nailed down in Surrey.

Ray.


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Nor North Devon, our son is tree surgeon near Barnstaple and the number of times he has had loads taken beggars belief, even out of the back of his Land Rover!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sadly sign of the times in UK. But then the penalties are laughable.
I'm not saying France is crime free but everyone we know rarely locks things up around here.
Cars and trailers are left at junctions every day and rarely touched.

Ray.


----------

